# Do long dresses look good on short girls?



## apioollk20 (May 16, 2011)

Okay! So. Prom. Yeah. I bet you're all sick of finding dress topics by now, huh? xD
All the same, I'd love some help. I've been dress searching, and I think I really like this dress.
'Cept I usually wear dresses that are around knee length-- I've never worn a "gown" type dress. I love them, but I'm not sure they'd look good on me. I'm like, 5'2" and less than 100 lbs. I also don't have boobs. |:&lt; My boyfriend said it is too ugly,not good for me.
I'm curious, do you guys think I could pull off that dress?


----------



## PROMGIRL (May 16, 2011)

hmmm im not to sure about that dress but girl wear heels and you'll be taller, you should try out Promgirl.com im sure you'll find amazing deals and a perfect dress for you there, i got mine there! its very secure and good customer service! all i reccomend is that if you do go there buy a size larger than what you need, TRUST ME! goodluck!


----------



## bowbandit (May 16, 2011)

Petite girls can wear long dresses too! You should wear what you like. I'm only an inch or two at most taller than you and I have always worn long gowns to formal events, receiving tons of compliments.


----------



## divadoll (May 17, 2011)

I think you would have the right proportions to wear that dress and heels.  5'2", slight build, I think you'd be able to pull it off as long as you have it hemmed to the right length.  The right bra can do WONDERS...


----------



## SarraSanborn (May 17, 2011)

I think you'll look gorgeous. For some reason I picture either an updo or straightened hair with that dress.


----------

